# What [i]is[/i} Mac's shell treatment?



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

How do I do it? What is required?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

qwerty said:


> How do I do it? What is required?


1-wipe with a damp cloth
2-brush vigorously with a horse hair shoe brush
3-buff with smooth cloth
4-avoid applying polish-wear the shoes a minimum of at least fifteen wearing before thinking of using polish


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

Approximately how long should one spend on the brushing and buffing stages?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Shouldn't this get stickied or something? Seems like this comes up quite a bit.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

enecks said:


> Approximately how long should one spend on the brushing and buffing stages?


15 minutes


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

Mac, do you keep the horsehair brush in contact with the shoe for the whole brushing motion or do you do that "shoe shine stand" thing where they almost strike the shoe with the brush as it passes by, over and over again? It may sound like a silly question but I'm honestly curious. Most guys I see shining their shoes do that "striking a match" move, but it seems to me that keeping the brush on the shoe the whole time is a much more efficient and effective brushing method. So what's your preferred brushing style? Because whatever it is you're doing, your shells look amazing in your photos.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Continental Fop said:


> Mac, do you keep the horsehair brush in contact with the shoe for the whole brushing motion or do you do that "shoe shine stand" thing where they almost strike the shoe with the brush as it passes by, over and over again? It may sound like a silly question but I'm honestly curious. Most guys I see shining their shoes do that "striking a match" move, but it seems to me that keeping the brush on the shoe the whole time is a much more efficient and effective brushing method. So what's your preferred brushing style? Because whatever it is you're doing, your shells look amazing in your photos.


Thank you! The only silly question is the question that is never asked. The horsehair brush stay in contact with the shoe for the entire period of the vigorously brushing


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Uncle

Do you treat or take care of laces in any special way?

Also, if you wore them, how would you take care of calf shoes?

Hope you have a great friday.

Nephew


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Duck said:


> Uncle
> 
> Do you treat or take care of laces in any special way?
> 
> ...


I treat calf shoes the same way as shell shoes except that you will need to apply wax after a minimum of ten wearing. Besides have extra pairs of shoe laces, I do nothing else.
Have a wonderful weekend
Uncle Mac


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you, sir. I suspected you might do it this way. Makes so much more sense to me in terms of bristle-to-leather contact. But I had to ask the Master.



mcarthur said:


> Thank you! The only silly question is the question that is never asked. The horsehair brush stay in contact with the shoe for the entire period of the vigorously brushing


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is definitive proof for the Mac Method. Picture courtesy of forum member Rebel222.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

You know, a while back someone--as a joke, I think--posted a link to a rotary horsehair brush attachment for some kind of industrial polisher. Even though they meant it as a joke, would something like that (maybe attached to a power drill) work well in a situation like this, what with all the brushing? I mean, it would probably be overkill, but it might cut down on the time needed. (Or would excessive brushing at high speed actually hurt a shoe?)


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Ekphrastic said:


> You know, a while back someone--as a joke, I think--posted a link to a rotary horsehair brush attachment for some kind of industrial polisher. Even though they meant it as a joke, would something like that (maybe attached to a power drill) work well in a situation like this, what with all the brushing? I mean, it would probably be overkill, but it might cut down on the time needed. (Or would excessive brushing at high speed actually hurt a shoe?)


See this thread:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=103926

In all seriousness, I do think the Mac Method should be stickied. Yes, there's very limited space at the top, but I would argue the Mac Method sees so many threads and explanatory posts that a sticky could actually save space. Googling "Mac method" and "shell mac method" produce AAAC's Trad forum in #5 and #1 spots, respectively. That's a powerful argument.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

/bookmarked :idea:


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

At the risk of trying to add to the Zen-like perfection of the Mac method, I have found that on older shell, it helps to apply some very firm pressure while applying the polish and buffing with the soft cloth.

I was not getting Mac quality results on my older shells, probably due to age or polish build up. I put the trees in the shoes and really pressed hard while applying the light polish and buffing, and presto, Mac-nificent results. Dont baby those shells.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

TheWGP said:


> See this thread:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=103926


That is genius. Thank you SO much for the link. I think this goes along with Tom's recommendation to not baby shells!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

wnh said:


> Shouldn't this get stickied or something? Seems like this comes up quite a bit.


I just added it to the Hall of Fame Thread sticky.


----------



## tatomird (Mar 23, 2010)

Mac:

How often do you brush your shoes using this method, after every wearing? every other week? 

Or do you just go by look?

Thanks.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know about Mac, but I wipe, brush, and buff shell before every wearing and after if needed (my BB unlined and Darltons see some pretty horrific conditions by forum standards.) 

How much time I spend on the brushing and buffing depends entirely on how they look when I pull them out of their bags.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

tatomird said:


> Mac:
> 
> How often do you brush your shoes using this method, after every wearing? every other week?
> 
> ...


the procedure is utilized after every wearing


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

What do you Gents use for a buffing cloth? In the cobbler shops of NY, I see the Pros using soft, old towels. Any recommendation for a source? Thanks, Mike147


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
I most often use an old pair of the wifes nylon stockings or I will use one of the many, soft cloth, shoe bags I have accumulated over many years of shoe purchases!


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm going to pickup some new brushes and cotton flannel polishing cloths from AE - They are on sale now with free shipping. While I'm at it, might as well throw in some new shoes trees and a cedar tie hanger / holder...

Have my first pair of Shell Shoes (#8) Shoes coming in Modified Last from Alden - will be here in a few days. I'm not sure whether to buy Renovetuer Creme from Leffot or Cordovan Care Cream from AE. I have cordovan kiwi already but after reading Ron Rider's post from way back on Shell and water, I'm willing to give the Renoveteur a try.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?94719-Cordovan-Shoes-in-the-Rain

Any advice from the crew? Should I just go with the Mac method with a bit of Kiwi or should I start it off with a touch of Renoveteur and follow thru with some elbow grease?


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Mac method until the shoes shine like mirrors and you should be fine for a number of wearings.


----------



## the_ming (Dec 19, 2010)

Any advice for those who live in radiator heat New York apartments? It gets very dry here and for my other leather goods, I use Obenhauf's LP to condition them, but I am not sure what to do with my new Alden Shell Longwings.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Keep your shoes away from those radiators! Beyond that, venetian creme, applied perhaps one or two time(s) per year will keep your shell cordovan long wings sufficiently conditioned! Also, welcome to AAAC, "the ming!"


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Keep your shoes away from those radiators! Beyond that, venetian creme, applied perhaps one or two time(s) per year will keep your shell cordovan long wings sufficiently conditioned! Also, welcome to AAAC, "the ming!"


good advice by eagle
welcome to the forum


----------



## the_ming (Dec 19, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> good advice by eagle
> welcome to the forum


Thanks for the welcome. Another question is about the use of a water sprayer. I had a pair of my shoes shined at a shop a couple of months back and they used a method, where after the 1st full round of clean/brush/polish/brush/buff they added a bit more polish to the toe caps and then used a water sprayer on them to get just a little wet before giving them another buffing.

Is this a bad idea when dealing with shell? A bad idea in general? By using that method, they got a more polished shine than I have been able to achieve without water, but I am not an expert.


----------



## Alleline (Nov 16, 2013)

This also works for ostrich. Last week I bought a pair of Lucchese Classic ostrich boots on eBay for $150. They were WAY overloaded with polish. When I had cleaned and conditioned them thoroughly, I was quite concerned at large "bald" patches on the toes and heels, where the dye had all but been worn off. I was planning to bring them to a boot shop to see what could be done. 

Then, I read this thread last night and it occurred to me that maybe I could buff the bare patches away. It was a monumental effort for almost an hour and my fingertips are quite sore, but with a brush and then a buffing cloth, I moved in from the edges of the bald patches, keeping the leather hot from friction. Gradually the leather returned to its dyed color. It was quasi-miraculous. On close inspection, one can see that the formerly bald patches on the heels are a bit less intensely colored than neighboring areas, but I would say I have the problem 85% fixed. The toes had much smaller worn spots and appear to be perfect, when inspected at arm's length. I intend to have another go later in the weekend to get closer to 100%, but I'm really encouraged.


----------

